
CloudFlare Retired the $5 Plan - nikolay
https://www.cloudflare.com/plans/
======
IcyApril
Hi; CloudFlare will continue to offer the discounted rate to domains already
in your account; any new domains added to the Pro plan will be charged the
full $20. If you have any questions, please reach out to our support desk.

~~~
nikolay
Sorry, not good enough for me. You should have put some limits. Honestly, I
have a bunch of domains you collect $5 from me monthly each, but I won't pay
$20, no way, but I'm sure those don't cost you more than a $0.25/mo as they
get no traffic! So, from customers like me, you will lose money, and I'm sure
most domains are low traffic, and people use your service just in case! So,
you're not making a smart decision!

